# Globe flower



## Rporterfield (Oct 11, 2020)

Hello.I have a blue Pemberton Globe Flower cough syrup bottle.Can anyone tell me if its valuable?


----------



## martyfoley (Oct 11, 2020)

Welcome! Could you please post a few pictures, especially the bottom of the bottle, thanks!


----------



## Rporterfield (Oct 11, 2020)

martyfoley said:


> Welcome! Could you please post a few pictures, especially the bottom of the bottle, thanks!


----------



## Rporterfield (Oct 11, 2020)

Rporterfield said:


> Hello.I have a blue Pemberton Globe Flower cough syrup bottle.Can anyone tell me if its valuable?


----------



## sandchip (Oct 12, 2020)

I don't know anything about it, but that's some cool embossing.


----------



## greendirt330 (Oct 12, 2020)

That’s a cool bottle , Globe Flower Cough Syrup was created Dr. John S Pemberton , who also developed Coca-Cola. From what I can find it was first sold in the late 1860’s and probably till around 1900 or so. Petrettis Coca Cola Collectibles Price Guide 11th edition lists it at $ 65.00 , I know it was printed in 2001 , but with what other similar bottles related to Coca Cola history have sold for ( Jacobs Pharmacy , Candlers Drug Store , etc.) lately , it should have held its value and then some ! For more info on Pemberton , there’s a great write up in the above mentioned Petretti book under History of the Coca Cola Company.


----------



## Rporterfield (Oct 12, 2020)

Thank you


----------



## Mike Newman (Oct 14, 2020)

Greendirt330 gave a very correct assessment of the bottle above. I had one a few years back that I sold to the guy who wrote one of the coke books. Have regretting selling it since I live in Georgia, so would be interested in buying yours if undamaged and for sale.

Mike (706) 829-8060


----------



## Rporterfield (Oct 14, 2020)

Hello


----------



## Mike Newman (Oct 14, 2020)

Serious bs there


----------



## Mike Newman (Oct 14, 2020)

Not rporterfield, but the worthpoint article


----------



## Mike Newman (Oct 14, 2020)

Example - Worthpoint beanie babies in the millions, lol


----------



## greendirt330 (Oct 14, 2020)

I would trust what Mike is saying , he’s pretty well an expert on pre-1900 Georgia bottles


----------

